# Detroit Crew - Fuse in Rochester Mich, Tues 12/9



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

It's that time again...time for the monthly herf at Fuse in Rochester Michigan. In case you've missed these herfs so far, Tuesday nights just happens to be $4 call or "well" drinks. Since I'm a gin drinker, I can't complain that Tanqueray is considered "well" liquor.

Fuse Lounge & Bar
227 Main Street
Rochester, MI 48307
248-652-2585

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Ro...&zipcode=48307

I get off work at 4PM. Since Fuse doesn't open until 5PM, I will grab a bite to eat at Main Street Billiards (two doors down) and head to Fuse right when they open. Please let me know if you can make it.

I hope to see you there!!!

Mike


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

Midweek again so that pretty much eliminates me. Besides, I'll be in PA on business that week so smoke a good one for me. I'll be taking my kit and trying to find a place in PA to burn. Anyone know if there's one of those godawful smoking bans in that state?


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey 357!!,

How have things been?? Anyways, they've been advertising an event at the Cigar Factory Outlet on Detroit radio this past week. It's this Thurs. from 3-7pm. The president of Drew Estates will be there. With food and freebies. I think I'm going to be there. Any chance I'll see you there??

For more info, visit http://www.detroitcigaroutlet.com/


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

RRocket said:


> Hey 357!!,
> 
> How have things been?? Anyways, they've been advertising an event at the Cigar Factory Outlet on Detroit radio this past week. It's this Thurs. from 3-7pm. The president of Drew Estates will be there. With food and freebies. I think I'm going to be there. Any chance I'll see you there??
> 
> For more info, visit http://www.detroitcigaroutlet.com/


I'm doing well. How about you? I've only been to CFO once since they remodelled/expanded. If you haven't been yet, it's excellent. Not only is the new facility great, but they've even reduced some of their already good prices. I might be able to stop in for a few minutes on Thursday probably on my way home from work. I get off work at 4, so if I can stop in it'll be around 4:30 or so. When are you planning on stopping in?

Any chance you can make it on Tuesday night in Rochester?


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

Tuesday is tough, since I word afternoons/night. I have booked Thurs. off, and intend to be there for the duration of the event....


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

RRocket, I'll try and stop in if I can.

For the rest of you, I hope to see you there tonight!


----------

